# Confused owner of dad's "bring back" Berretta handgun



## randomclarke (Feb 20, 2016)

Berretta guys, my dad brought back a bunch of stuff from WWII. Everything from an outboard motor to a Schuetzen rifle&#8230;.I'm now going through the difficult process of deciding what to sell and what to document and "hand down" to my grandsons. One item is a Berretta.
By guys/vendors at the local gun show last year I was told it was worth $400-$500 so I was considering just using it for my personal carry weapon.
However at a recent gun show I bumped into a couple of guys who had strong Berretta knowledge. They differed from the gunshow regulars who typically are WWII militaria _generalists_. These two felt that it would be sinful to use the weapon as a personal carry and that itsvalue was considerable higher due to its "remarkable" condition (original bluing, matchingnumbers throughout, etc).
Thusmy predicament: Since I've decided tosell it how can I best confirm its value? And, how do I best tap into the right market? 
Ireferenced the NRA website in an effort to accurately "rate" the condition and am guessing it would rate excellent since the original bluing is at better than 90% intact (in my non expert opinion). I have the "bring back" paper that refers to the caliber but doesn't include the serial number (which is the case with the dozen or so weapons my dad brought back).
Any insight you guys care to share is appreciated.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Because it is a verified and provenance-traceable WW2 bring-back, and because of its really good condition, I suggest that this is a collector's gun.
Since it is moderately valuable, please be really certain that you do indeed want to sell it.

The very best way to sell a collector's gun is to give it to a high-quality auction house, and let them evaluate it and sell it for you.
See: http://www.rockislandauction.com/
While a retail gunshop might realize the same sale price as an auction, the gunshop would demand a third or a half of the selling price.
An auction house charges much less, and may also help you to realize a much greater sale price (from people bidding against one-another).

This probably was once an officer's or a sergeant's "honor" sidearm. It fires the .380 ACP cartridge (_9mm Corto_: "9mm Short").
It is marginally effective in self-defense, since the cartridge it fires is not powerful. You need to be a cool, effective marksman to use it well.
Its safety lever is essential to its safe operation, yet that safety lever is in entirely the wrong place for quick access and manipulation.
(BTW: I note that, in your pictures, it is cocked. I hope that it is empty of cartridges. Please check.)

...And that's all I know about it.

Now, about that outboard motor...
Is it an English Seagull?
If it is, it's pretty valuable too.


----------



## randomclarke (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks for the input. I'll check out Rock Island Auction.

Much appreciated, and, yes it is empty (but I do have 2 clips)

The outboard motor is long gone, not sure what the make was..........

Randomclarke


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Got to good gun shop and explain your situation. They should be willing to look it up in The Blue Book of Gun Values. Since they will have it in their hands at the time they can assess and declare the condition. The value/price of a gun is ALWAYS set by the condition. Condition is EVERYTHING in gun's value. 

Unless you can provide written documentation that it is, in deed, a bring back gun, verbal history is next to worthless to a buyer as none of it can be verified. Bottom line to a buyer is the gun itself. 

I would search for a Beretta owner's forum and see what they can offer too. I think they should be a huge help for you.

Your gun looks to be in great condition and if it really a WWII bring back, it's a very significant piece of family history I'd think twice about selling if it was mine. What your father and this country did for the world in WWII can not be overstated.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Beautiful Beretta.

You should check out Berettaforum.net for more information. They have some very knowledgeable members and should be able to help with valuing and selling if you _really _want to.

PS, Steve, as for being safe, you must've missed the *orange* tie-strap through the barrel ...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You're right: I did miss it.
Thanks.

To *randomclarke*: My apologies.


----------



## randomclarke (Feb 20, 2016)

Guys............I'm in contact with rockislandauction and have gotten great and encouraging input from several members on the berettaforum.com. I think I'm on my way to good results thanks to your help. 

Gonna now put together a posting of my wartime DUO handgun and see if I can get the same boost to my efforts to finding a new home for it.


----------



## randomclarke (Feb 20, 2016)

guys you just would not believe the explosion of interest, information, debate, and finite detail that the berettaforum.com guys have tossed at me and each other........itz a session at the "University of Beretta". I thank ya'll for pushing me in that direction.


----------

